# PLANS FOR CORNHOLE BOARDS!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's a link to plans for Cornhole Boards, from Lowes.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I don't know, guess I'm just a throw back to the yarn-darts era. I used to love that game.

Does answer my question though, I kept reading "cornhole board" and had no idea what that board with a hole in it was for. Now I know. Thanks Dick.

m


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think a lot of people called it Bean Bag Toss.

We used to have fun with the lawn darts too, but I guess a lot of people got too exuberant, or careless & got stabbed by them.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I got the magazine in the mail the other day with the same plans. I'm Like you all. Never heard of it called a cornhole board before either, just a bean bag toss. But my wife informed me that I have to make the grandkids one. And some bread cutting boards that are in the same issue. Dang, as if I did not have enough to do…............LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hi cabinetmaster!*

You must be like me, you subscribe to anything about woodworking, especially if it's free.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

Free is good, sometimes anyway. Free woodworking info Good. Free swine flu BAD.


----------



## Hillbilly2664 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Lowe's sends this one to you if you have a Lowe's credit card. That's when I started getting them. They actually have some decent plans in them.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I did a little research on this a while back.
The boards are supposed to be spaced 26' apart and someone had put a tape measure on the inside of one with the tape in a slot on the front end. Easy way to ensure the correct distance.

Lee


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Is the board called a cornhole or the people playing? LOL. Cornhollio…......lol beavis


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like fun Dick.


----------

